# GW-501516 results.... new super chem?



## TwisT (May 30, 2012)

Quote taken from outside source:



> This is day #5 on GW-501516 at 20mg/day.  I haven't noticed an increase in my rat's endurance as I was hoping for, but the fat loss is incredible.  I fed him tacos, pizza, chips, chocolate chip cookie dough for 3 days and he didn't gain fat. The past 2 days I put him on all protein drinks. He is visibly leaner in all areas. He has new muscles in his upper thigh, veins in his oblique, and thinner skin everywhere. I was not expecting this at all. I was just hoping for increased energy.






Anyone else researching this product??? Please share....

We carry it now at PurchasePeptides


----------



## BFHammer (May 30, 2012)

I'm about to, and heck I'm one of the obese guys they talk about!


----------



## TwisT (May 31, 2012)

More reviews from outside source



> endurance is through the roof which ive never seen...also experiencing a huge effect on fat loss.... only been about a week





> 15/ed


----------

